
Study: British need to retire at 81 to get parents' standard - randomname2
http://bigstory.ap.org/article/40f86cedca994be998fa7c669cadad08/study-british-need-retire-81-get-parents-standard
======
randomname2
Link to the study called "The Death Of Retirement":

[https://www.royallondon.com/Documents/PDFs/2016/Royal%20Lond...](https://www.royallondon.com/Documents/PDFs/2016/Royal%20London%20Policy%20Paper%202%20-%20The%20Death%20of%20Retirement.pdf)

